# L'avverbio ''domani'' e l'aggettivo ''prossimo''



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Prendo lo spunto da questo thread: Ho appena saputo che avresti fatto....

Per il mio orecchio tradizionalista/antiquato, frasi come
_Disse che sarebbe tornato domani / disse che sarebbe sceso alla prossima fermata _
non sono corrette, in quanto 'domani' e 'prossima' si usano solo per esprimere il futuro in rapporto al presente.  Quindi giuste sarebbero le frasi
_Dice che tornerà domani / dice che scenderà alla prossima fermata._
Se invece le frasi principali sono al passato, per esprimere il ''futuro nel passato'' si dovrebbe dire:
_Disse che sarebbe tornato l'indomani(il giorno seguente) / disse che sarebbe sceso alla fermata successiva._

Per me quanto sopra è stato sempre un punto fermo - fino al giorno in cui qualcuno ha trovato nel Treccani questo esempio (#28 del thread citato):


> "Ha detto che *sarebbe partito* domani"


Data l'autorevolezza del Treccani, le mie convinzioni da incrollabili si sono fatte un po' traballanti. Quel condizionale composto indica chiaramente il ''futuro nel passato'', ma ''domani'' secondo me è usato impropriamente (ammetto che il mio ''l'indomani'' è un po' letterario/elevato): io avrei detto ''ha detto che sarebbe partito il giorno dopo/il giorno seguente''.

Ora vorrei sapere se secondo Voi è davvero il mio orecchio a essere troppo tradizionalista (e quindi ''domani'' e ''prossimo'' si possono usare anche per il ''futuro nel passato'', cioè il senso della distinzione che ho descritto è ''andato perduto''), oppure se le mie osservazioni/obiezioni Vi convincono - e mi date ragione.

Ringraziamenti anticipati.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Siamo in due ad avere le orecchie che non funzionano allora.
Sembra una frase detta da qualcuno la cui madrelingua o dialetto accetta una costruzione del genere.


----------



## giovannino

Concordo con te,  ma anche le mie certezze sono state scalfite dall’esempio del Treccani. Forse la risposta si può trovare nella monografia citata da Lorenzos nell’altro thread (#6), che non ho avuto il tempo di leggere.
EDIT: mi rendo conto ora che la mia frase è ambigua. Il thread l’ho letto tutto. E’ la monografia di cui lorenzos ha fornito il link che non ho letto.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


bearded said:


> Se invece le frasi principali sono al passato, per esprimere il ''futuro nel passato'' si dovrebbe dire:
> _Disse che sarebbe tornato l'indomani(il giorno seguente) / disse che sarebbe sceso alla fermata successiva.  _


Anche io direi solo così.


----------



## DonHolgo

bearded said:


> Data l'autorevolezza del Treccani, le mie convinzioni da incrollabili si sono fatte un po' traballanti. Quel condizionale composto indica chiaramente il ''futuro nel passato'', ma ''domani'' secondo me è usato impropriamente (ammetto che il mio ''l'indomani'' è un po' letterario/elevato): io avrei detto ''ha detto che sarebbe partito il giorno dopo/il giorno seguente''.


Non dipende da quello che ha detto? Se giovedì scorso ha detto «parto domani», va bene «il giorno dopo», ma se invece ha detto «parto martedì prossimo» e io ne parlo oggi (lunedì), «domani» è giusto dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## giovannino

Provo a immaginare un contesto.

Sono a casa. Squilla il telefono. E' Luca, un amico di mio fratello Mario. Mi dice:"Puoi dire a Mario che domani non posso/potrò/mi sarà possibile venire al suo concerto?". Poco dopo mio fratello rientra e io gli riferisco il messaggio:"Ha chiamato Luca un attimo fa. Ha detto che non può/potrà/gli sarà possibile venire al tuo concerto domani". Mario mi risponde:"Che strano, mi aveva assicurato che sarebbe venuto".

Quindi io userei il futuro dopo "ha detto" e il condizionale composto dopo "mi aveva assicurato".


----------



## bearded

DonHolgo said:


> se invece ha detto «parto martedì prossimo» e io ne parlo oggi (lunedì), «domani» è giusto dal mio punto di vista.


Il guaio della frase ''ha detto che sarebbe partito domani'' secondo me sta nel fatto che nove italiani su dieci capirebbero ''ha detto: partirò domani'' ,  e non che si è riferito al ''domani'' di chi riporta la frase. Per 'disambiguare', o si precisa la data (o si usa ''all'indomani/il giorno dopo'') oppure si usa il futuro 'partirà'.

Del tutto analogamente, ''disse che sarebbe sceso alla prossima fermata'' verrebbe inteso come ''disse: scenderò alla prossima fermata'' e non già alla fermata successiva a quella di chi parla (persona che potrebbe anche non essere su un mezzo di trasporto, bensì comodamente seduta in casa sua). Per 'disambiguare', bisognerebbe precisare il nome della fermata.

Le due espressioni secondo me sono sgangherate perché si prestano ad erronee ambiguità interpretative.


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

Partecipo anche io al sondaggio.


bearded said:


> 'domani' e 'prossima' si usano solo per esprimere il futuro in rapporto al presente


Sono d'accordo.



bearded said:


> _Disse che sarebbe tornato domani / disse che sarebbe sceso alla prossima fermata _
> non sono corrette


Su questo, invece, dissentiamo. Premetto, e chiudo subito perché fuori tema, che qualcuno potrebbe preferire "ha detto" oppure "aveva detto" al posto di "disse", ma questa è un'altra questione.

Il motivo per cui non sono d'accordo nel dire che non sono corrette è perchè in questi due casi sia 'domani' che 'prossima' sono usate per esprimere un'azione futura in rapporto *al presente*. La costruzione grammaticale chiamata "futuro nel passato" è utilizzata, infatti, anche in questo modo.

Posso ipotizzare che possa essere anche la stessa espressione "futuro nel passato" a, in qualche modo, trarre in inganno facendo credere che il momento dell'avvenimento debba ricadere necessariamente nel passato rispetto al presente. Questo non è vero. Forse anche per questo alcuni usano un'espressione leggermente diversa, ovvero "futuro del passato".



giovannino said:


> Forse la risposta si può trovare nella monografia citata da Lorenzos nell’altro thread (#6)


Bravo @lorenzos, che ringrazio anche io, per aver reso disponibile tale ricerca. Benché leggerla tutta potrebbe essere piacevole, il punto che ci riguarda è già stato inserito nel post da @lorenzos :


> Come è stato messo in risalto da Bertinetto 1986 e come dimostrano gli esempi del nostro corpus, il Condizionale Composto esprimente posteriorità, pur potendosi spostare anche oltre il ME, rimane sempre legato ad un AT, anteriore rispetto al ME. Nei casi in cui il Condizionale Composto viene riferito allo spazio della posteriorità rispetto al ME, esso si distingue per valore modale dalle forme che vi appaiono di regola (il Futuro, sia Semplice che Composto, il Presente con funzione 'futurale' e il Condizionale Semplice).


Perdonatemi se mi permetto di sezionare e  "tradurre" quanto detto.

*Condizionale Composto* (o Condizionale Passato): nelle frasi in questione corrisponde a "sarebbe tornato" e "sarebbe sceso".

*ME* (Momento dell'Enunciazione): corrisponde a ora in entrambe le frasi (chi enuncia le frasi lo fa in questo momento).

*AT* (Ancoraggio Temporale): corrisponde al momento in cui il soggetto delle frasi "disse".

"*Il Condizionale Composto esprimente posteriorità, pur potendosi spostare anche oltre il ME, rimane sempre legato ad un AT, anteriore rispetto al ME*": è il caso delle nostre due frasi in cui il Condizionale Composto si sposta oltre il ME. Infatti "domani" e "prossima" sono temporalmente "oltre" (o posteriori, nel futuro) rispetto al momento presente in cui si enuncia la frase.

"*Nei casi in cui il Condizionale Composto viene riferito allo spazio della posteriorità rispetto al ME, esso si distingue per valore modale dalle forme che vi appaiono di regola (il Futuro, sia Semplice che Composto, il Presente con funzione 'futurale' e il Condizionale Semplice)*": usando le "forme che vi appaiono di regola", le due frasi potrebbero diventare:
_1) Disse che tornerà domani.
2) Disse che scenderà alla prossima fermata._
(continuiamo a non parlare del passato remoto "disse", ok?)
Benché siano entrambe corrette, "il Condizionale Composto", cito, "... si distingue per valore modale".
Al riguardo, a pagina 28 della stessa ricerca, che copio qui, viene detto:


> Un  altro  tratto  caratteristico  del  Condizionale  Composto-FNP individuato  da  Bertinetto  è  "l'indeterminatezza  del  riferimento temporale"  che  si  manifesta  nell'indifferenza  del  MA  rispetto  al  ME:  ciò significa  che  *il  MA  si  può  collocare  sia  prima  che  dopo  il  ME*  e  che solo  il  contesto  può  rivelare  quando  e  se  l'evento  espresso  dal Condizionale  Composto-FNP  si  sia  reliazzato  o  no.


Un contesto del tipo illustrato nei seguenti esempi può aiutare a vedere la distinzione per valore modale del Condizionale Composto.

*Esempio frase 1*
Contesto: Il soggetto in questione ha appena chiamato dicendo che non potrà più tornare domani, ma la settimana prossima.
Diremmo, delusi: "_Disse che sarebbe tornato domani_".
Non diremmo: "_Disse che tornerà domani"._

*Altro esempio frase 1*
Contesto: Il soggetto in questione è appena, inaspettatamente, tornato.
Diremmo: "_Disse che sarebbe tornato domani_".
Non diremmo: "_Disse che tornerà domani"._

*Esempio frase 2*
Contesto: Il soggetto in questione è appena, inaspettatamente, sceso dal bus.
Diremmo: "_Disse che sarebbe sceso alla prossima fermata_".
Non diremmo: "_Disse che scenderà alla prossima fermata"._

*Altro esempio frase 2*
Contesto: Non vogliamo scendere dal bus insieme al soggetto in questione, che però ci ha appena detto che ha cambiato idea e scenderà proprio alla nostra fermata.
Diremmo, indispettiti: "_Disse che sarebbe sceso alla prossima fermata_".
Non diremmo: "_Disse che scenderà alla prossima fermata"._


----------



## giovannino

Io non userei “disse”. Userei “aveva detto “.

“Aveva detto che sarebbe sceso alla fermata successiva “.


----------



## Armodio

Bravo Giuseppe. Vi avevo già consigliato e vi consiglio ancora di approfondire questi aspetti in Bertinetto.

Giovannino, sono entrambi grammaticali. Cambia soltanto la prospettiva: il piucchepperfetto è un tempo eminentemente relativo (anaforico-deittico) che necessita inerentemente di un AT ( ancoraggio temporale), espresso o sottaciuto/desumibile.
Vedilo così:
MA ante AT ante ME
_Quando sfondarono la porta (AT), il ladro era già scappato (MA). _

MA=MOMENTO AVVENIMENTO
AT=ANCORAGGIO TEMPORALE
ME=MOMENTO ENUNCIAZIONE

Chiaramente, niente di ostile verso il magnanimo Bearded. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> nove italiani su dieci capirebbero........





bearded said:


> Le due espressioni secondo me sono sgangherate perché si prestano ad erronee ambiguità interpretative.


Ho letto e penso di aver compreso le spiegazioni fornite e le dotte interpretazioni grammaticali citate, e Vi ringrazio (e ringrazio anche  per il ''magnanimo'' ) -  ma avete davvero valutato queste mie frasi (citate qui sopra)?
Qualora espressioni forse/sia pure sintatticamente corrette suonino strane o contorte o ambigue all'orecchio del parlante medio - e io penso di fare senz'altro parte della categoria dei parlanti medi -  forse sorge l'esigenza di decidere di quale lingua italiana vogliamo occuparci (ed eventualmente che cosa vogliamo insegnare ai nostri lettori stranieri).

La mia domanda iniziale riguardava la correttezza sintattica delle due frasi, e con buone argomentazioni e citazioni è stato dimostrato che non avevo ragione nel chiamarle ''non corrette''.  Allora mi si consenta di modificare leggermente l'angolo di visuale, e di porre la domanda in questi termini:
Se udite qualcuno dire
_Disse che sarebbe tornato domani / disse che sarebbe sceso alla prossima fermata_
istintivamente che cosa capite?  Quello che secondo me ''capirebbero nove italiani su dieci'' (#7)? Oppure - per poter intendere che 'domani' e 'prossima' si riferiscono al momento dell'enunciazione, o a un momento indeterminato - c'è/avreste bisogno di ricorrere alla consultazione di monografie e trattati, o di affrontare complessi ragionamenti sintattici?

Secondo il messaggio #2, a quanto pare c'è qualcuno che la pensa come me (Paul si è espresso come un partecipante qualunque, credo, e non come moderatore. In questo campo, uno vale uno e l'uno è quindi sempre contestabile).


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

bearded said:


> ma avete davvero valutato queste mie frasi (citate qui sopra)?


Sinceramente, sì. Come anche quanto detto negli altri commenti contenuti in questa discussione, in quella precedente citata in #1, e in quella del 2007 (rinata nel 2016). Scusami se esprimo la mia idea al riguardo solo ora, ma ho voluto focalizzare i miei commenti sull'aspetto che ritenevo più importante.



bearded said:


> nove italiani su dieci capirebbero........


A giudicare dalle risposte contenute in queste discussioni, mi sa che hai ragione.
Posso dire come *cerco* (i fallimenti superano le vittorie) io di risolvere il problema?
1) *Migliorare*. Tu chiedevi: "C'è/avreste bisogno di ricorrere alla consultazione di monografie e trattati, o di affrontare complessi ragionamenti sintattici?" Sì, è proprio quello che voglio fare io. Per alcuni l'argomento può essere come usare il condizionale passato. Per me ricordo benissimo che è stato l'uso della terza persona singolare e plurale del congiuntivo imperfetto. Solo dopo aver messo piede fuori Bari ho imparato che non si dice: "Se non vogliono prendere il taxi, *prendessero* almeno l'autobus!" Disimparare è complicatissimo e richiede tempo.
2) *Adattarsi*. Per evitare incomprensioni, è sempre meglio chiarire, anche a costo di essere ridondanti (anche se a volte può essere utile sapere come essere ineccepibili e al tempo stesso interpretabili ). Più genericamente, eviterei anche ogni tipo di tecnicismo (se non assolutamente necessario) che equivarrebbe a lingua straniera per certi tipi di uditori. Tipo, A: "Quello lì parla proprio bene!" B: "Perché? Che ha detto?" A: "Non ho capito, ma lo ha detto proprio bene!"



bearded said:


> Se udite qualcuno dire
> _Disse che sarebbe tornato domani / disse che sarebbe sceso alla prossima fermata_
> istintivamente che cosa capite?


_*Disse che sarebbe tornato domani*_
Benché io sia abituato a esprimermi diversamente (vedi sotto), questa la capisco esattamente per quello che è. Nessun dubbio. "Domani" è il mio domani, non il suo (nel passato).

_*Disse che sarebbe sceso alla prossima fermata*_
Questa invece non riesco proprio a mandarla giù. I motivi sono due.
1) In alcune varianti dell'italiano sembra che si usi correntemente il passato remoto anche se ci si riferisce a 2 minuti prima. Lo rispetto. In tal caso non ci sarebbero problemi. Ma al mio orecchio quel "disse" pone l'ancoraggio temporale troppo indietro nel tempo. Una remotissima possibilità sarebbe immaginare che il soggetto (un profeta santone) abbia detto qualcosa del tipo: "Tra un anno prenderò l'autobus, scenderò alla fermata Stazione e in quel momento il cielo e le stelle cadranno, e il sole si oscurerà!"
2) Il termine "prossima", a rigor di termini, non può essere sinonimo di "successiva", ma se aggiungiamo qualcosa tipo "all'allora", dicendo quindi "all'allora prossima fermata", il momento dell'avvenimento si sposta nel passato. Io, quindi, personalmente, soprattutto per la presenza del passato remoto, avrei qualche dubbio su quanto si voglia dire e chiederei spiegazioni. Inoltre, che "prossima/o" possa essere frainteso è anche indicato dal frequente uso, per più chiarezza, del termine "prossimo venturo", una ridondanza evidentemente necessaria.

*Cosa direi io*
In questi casi, nel parlato, io tendo (ma ci sono eccezioni, il contesto è importante) a sostituire il condizionale passato con l'imperfetto di dovere/volere/potere seguito dall'infinito del verbo. Direi quindi:

_Disse che doveva tornare domani.
Ha detto che doveva scendere alla prossima fermata._

Oppure, in modo ancora più informale, sostituendolo direttamente con l'imperfetto del verbo (in modo così informale non direi mai "disse"):

_Ha detto che tornava domani.
Ha detto che scendeva alla prossima fermata._


----------



## Mary49

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> _*Disse che sarebbe tornato domani*_
> Benché io sia abituato a esprimermi diversamente (vedi sotto), questa la capisco esattamente per quello che è. Nessun dubbio. "Domani" è il mio domani, non il suo (nel passato).


Anch'io la capisco così, il "mio domani".


----------



## francisgranada

Permettete mi di dire la mia opinione personale, anche se probabilmente non vi dirò niente di nuovo.

La frase "Ha detto che *sarebbe partito* domani" la interpreterei circa così: "Ha detto: 'Partirò domani' "

Secondo me, non sarebbe giusto dire che la frase in questione fosse erronea, per due motivi: 1) la frase è grammaticalmente corretta, 2) nessuna regola impedisce usare il termine _domani _nel caso del "futuro nel passato".

Personalmente sono pienamente d'accordo con bearded (e con altri orecchi tradizionalisti ) nel senso che nel caso di un "domani" riferendosi ad un giorno nel passato, sarebbe adeguato scegliere un altro termine (_indomani, giorno seguente, giorno successivo_, ...) per evitare ambiguità.

Di conseguenza, per me non  si tratta di un problema grammaticale, ma piuttosto di una questione _logica_.  In nessuna lingua che conosco un po' (incluso la mia lingua materna) userei il termine _domani _per riferirmi indirettamente ad un giorno nel passato.  Spontaneamente o psicologicamente la parola _domani _la associo con il giorno che viene dopo _oggi _(= presente reale, "il mio oggi").


----------



## lorenzos

giovannino said:


> "Ha chiamato Luca un attimo fa. Ha detto che non può/potrà/gli sarà possibile venire al tuo concerto domani". Mario mi risponde:"Che strano, mi aveva assicurato che sarebbe venuto".
> Quindi io userei il futuro dopo "ha detto" e il condizionale composto dopo "mi aveva assicurato".


Mah... io userei anche: "_Che strano, mi aveva detto che sarebbe venuto_".
E pure: "_Già di ritorno!? Mi avevi detto che saresti tornato domani_".



Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> Forse anche per questo alcuni usano un'espressione leggermente diversa, ovvero "*futuro del passato*".


Sarebbe ora che la usassero tutti


bearded said:


> Il guaio della frase ''ha detto che sarebbe partito domani'' secondo me sta nel fatto che nove italiani su dieci capirebbero ''ha detto: partirò domani'' , e non che si è riferito al ''domani'' di chi riporta la frase.


Credo di essere in quel dieci per cento
Oggi è il 29 (il 27 Giovanni aveva detto: "_Partirò il 30_"):
- _Maria, come mai Giovanni è ancora qui, non doveva essere a Roma?
- No, aveva detto che sarebbe partito domani_.
Il problema si pone considerando "partirò domani" come un _futuro *nel *passato_, cosa che non è, perché il condizionale passato si può utilizzare per il _futuro *del* passato_


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Il problema si pone considerando "partirò domani" come un _futuro *nel *passato_, cosa che non è, perché il condizionale passato si può utilizzare per il _futuro *del* passato_


Non so se io ti abbia capito bene, ma secondo me in questo caso non importa .... P.e. la frase "_Giovanni aveva detto che sarebbe partito il 30 di Dicembre"_  mi pare valida indipendentemente da quello, se il 30 di Dicembre è  una data già passata o non ancora.  Sempre si tratta del futuro rispetto al giorno in cui Giovanni aveva detto che "sarebbe partito".

Forse mi sbaglio, ma secondo me (forse semplificando un po'),  l'unico "problema" o dilemma è l'uso spontaneo o la possibile (o impossibile ) interpretazione della parola _domani _nelle frasi tipo "_Giovanni aveva detto che sarebbe partito domani"_.


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

francisgranada said:


> In nessuna lingua che conosco un po' (incluso la mia lingua materna) userei il termine _domani _per riferirmi indirettamente ad un giorno nel passato. Spontaneamente o psicologicamente la parola _domani _la associo con il giorno che viene dopo _oggi _(= presente reale, "il mio oggi").


Esatto. È così anche in italiano. Come hai ben commentato, "domani" si riferisce al giorno che viene dopo oggi, ovvero l'oggi di chi enuncia (scrive o dice) la frase. Anche nella frase "ha detto che sarebbe partito domani" è così.

Diciamo che sei tu che dici questa frase, e per chiarezza specifichiamo il soggetto (che nella frase non è menzionato) rendendo la frase così:

"Carlo ha detto che sarebbe partito domani."

Poichè sei tu che pronunci la frase, stai facendo riferimento al *tuo* domani. Non è il domani di Carlo, per cui per nessun motivo può essere letta come "Ha detto: 'Partirò domani' ".


----------



## bearded

"Carlo ha detto che sarebbe partito domani."


Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> Poichè sei tu che pronunci la frase, stai facendo riferimento al *tuo* domani. Non è il domani di Carlo, per cui per nessun motivo può essere letta come "Ha detto: 'Partirò domani' ".





francisgranada said:


> La frase "Ha detto che *sarebbe partito* domani" la interpreterei circa così: "Ha detto: 'Partirò domani' "



Ecco quello che intendevo parlando di possibili ''ambiguità interpretative''...


Vi ringrazio tutti ancora una volta delle interessanti risposte (anche di eventuali  altre, qualora ne arrivino in futuro.).


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

bearded said:


> Ecco quello che intendevo parlando di possibili ''ambiguità interpretative''...


Bisogna avere pazienza. Comunque, considera che l'argomento di questa discussione è complicato anche per noi madrelingua. Ma con pazienza, ce la possiamo fare tutti


----------



## bearded

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> ce la possono fare tutti


Francisgranada è esperto di varie lingue. Riguardo all'italiano (salvo occasionali imperfezioni) secondo me è al livello del parlante italiano medio.


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> "_Giovanni aveva detto che sarebbe partito il 30 di Dicembre"_ mi pare valida indipendentemente da quello, se il 30 di Dicembre è una data già passata o non ancora. Sempre si tratta del futuro rispetto al giorno in cui Giovanni aveva detto che "sarebbe partito".


Il problema è che, per alcuni, il condizionale composto andrebbe usato solo per eventi non ancora accadduti ma successivi rispetto ad un altro, cioè andrebbe bene, essendo oggi martedì:
- _Venerdì scorso, Giovanni ha detto che avrebbe raccolto le patate lunedì_
e non 
- _Venerdì scorso ha detto che avrebbe raccolto le patate giovedì._
Questo perché il condizionale composto si dovrebbe usare solo per il _futuro nel passato_ (inteso nel modo descritto), ma dovremmo avere appreso che così non è, e che sarebbe meglio parlare di _futuro del passato_.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Francisgranada è esperto di varie lingue. Riguardo all'italiano (salvo occasionali imperfezioni) secondo me è al livello del parlante italiano medio.


Grazie. Sei molto gentile  .....


----------



## bearded




----------

